# AlpineZone Summit 3.0 - March 30th - April 1st @ Sugarloaf



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

_*UPDATED INFORMATION 12/22/2011*_

*TO REGISTER FOR THE EVENT*, PLEASE POST IN THE OFFICIAL ROSTER THREAD (*Note*, you must have 5 posts to view this thread!)

AlpineZone Summit 3.0 at Sugarloaf Mountain
March 30-April 1, 2012

*Schedule of Events*

*Friday, March 30*
_Friday Afternoon	Arrival/Check-In _

9pm-1am
*AlpineZone Welcome Party* – Shipyard Brew Haus
Show your Alpine Zone credentials and get in free.  (Free appetizers and up to 100 free drink tickets)

*Saturday, March 31*
8:30am-4pm
*Skiing/Riding* - Explore Sugarloaf’s legendary terrain on your own or with a guide.  

Time – TBD	
*Guided Tour of Brackett Basin* - Get a local’s view of the Sugarloaf’s newly expanded terrain

3-5:30pm		
*The AlpineZone Après Party* in the Widowmaker Lounge

AlpineZone Awards hosted by Nick and Stef (we'll do some giveaways, still TBD what exactly) 
Pick up your FREE lift ticket for Sunday (must show your AlpineZone credentials to receive free ticket – limit 200)
Sign up for Sunday Morning First Tracks – first come first serve (limit of 75)
Live music
Free appetizers for AZ members

*Sunday, April 1*
7:30am	
*Complimentary First Tracks* at the Sugarloaf SuperQuad
Limited to 75 people who reserved their spot at the AlpineZone Après Party.

8:30am		
Lifts open for non First Tracks skiers

Skiing / riding all day!

*Ski & Stay Packages*

These are some killer packages.  Two nights lodging, two days of skiing, welcome party, après party, and First Tracks starting at $125 per person for the weekend!

*To participate: *
Guests should call 800-THE-LOAF and ask for the AlpineZone Summit Rate.

That will guarantee you Saturday skiing and the lodging for 2 nights. To get the extras (Bracket Basin tour, Sunday lift pass, first tracks, free appetizers, free drink tickets) - you need to make a post in our subforum in --> Trips and Events forum --> AlpineZone Summit --> *Official Registration* thread. We will be generating an attendance list out of this thread that will be used to check you off. 

Note: in order to view that thread, you need to have a minimum of (5) posts on the forum!


Condominiums - $125 per person (based on maximum occupancy)
Sugarloaf Inn - $169 per person (based on double occupancy)
Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel - $249 per person (based on double occupancy and includes breakfast)

All packages include:

2 nights lodging
Saturday lift ticket
90-minute Perfect Turn Ski or Snowboard Clinic
Access to the AZ Summit 3.0 Perks
Friday Welcome Party
Saturday Apres Party
Sunday First Tracks
Condo & Inn guests get the use of the Sports and Fitness Center
Hotel guests receive a breakfast with their package and use of the hotel spa facility

_*Maine state taxes and resort fees extra._

***---------------------------------------***
*Official PR below: *

Sugarloaf to host AlpineZone Summit 3.0

Members of popular ski and snowboard forum to gather at Sugarloaf in March

CARRABASSETT VALLEY, Maine (November 21, 2011) – AlpineZone.com, the northeast’s most popular online outdoor adventure forum, will host the third annual AlpineZone Summit at Sugarloaf, March 30- April 1. AlpineZone.com members will enjoy discounted lodging packages, special après ski parties, a free Sunday lift ticket, first tracks on Sunday morning, and more.

Sugarloaf, the largest ski resort in the East with 1056 skiable acres, has hosted the AlpineZone Summit at Sugarloaf for the past two years, with attendance growing from 40 members the first year to nearly 80 last season.

"Sugarloaf has been very gracious in the past two years with offering to host the AlpineZone Summit; and we are very excited that they are extending an invitation for a third season in 2011-12", said Nick Reuter, co-owner of AlpineZone.com. "Sugarloaf is once again stepping it up and providing an amazing package to the AlpineZone community with the welcome party, après party, first tracks, and more. The excitement over the Summit in the forums is growing exponentially as the temperature continues to drop; and we are incredibly stoked to make it bigger and better than ever before."

The Summit will begin on Friday night with a free welcome party in the Shipyard Brewhaus. Saturday will be spent skiing and riding on Sugarloaf’s legendary terrain, and will once again include a guided tour of the newly opened terrain in Brackett Basin, part of Sugarloaf’s massive, 655-acre terrain expansion onto Burnt Mountain.

At the end of the day members will be invited to attend the AlpineZone Apres Party in the Widowmaker Loft, where they will enjoy complimentary appetizers and pick up their free lift ticket for Sunday when they show their AlpineZone.com credentials. The first 75 members to sign up will be able to attend first tracks on Sunday morning at 7:30am. The Apres Party will also feature the annual AlpineZone Awards, recognizing many of the forum’s most active members. Following the Apres Party, AlpineZone.com members will receive free admission to the Widowmaker Lounge, which will feature a live band.

“The AlpineZone members are a passionate group and we love having them here,” said Brad Larsen, Vice President of Sales and Marketing for Sugarloaf. “Sugarloaf has a lot of exciting things going on right now, and we can’t wait for the AlpineZoners to come check it all out.”

All members of AlpineZone who have a minimum of five posts are eligible to participate in the AlpineZone Summit, and will be able to reserve their discounted weekend packages through Sugarloaf using a special code that will be made available on AlpineZone.com. Members who register will also receive official AlpineZone credentials, which will grant them free access to Widowmaker events throughout the weekend, and qualify them for their free Sunday lift ticket and first tracks. The deadline to register is two weeks prior to the summit.

Complete details regarding registration, lodging discounts, and event itineraries will be released on www.AlpineZone.com  in early winter.

For more information on Sugarloaf, please visit www.sugarloaf.com .

##

About the Sugarloaf Resort– Located in Carrabassett Valley, ME, Sugarloaf is largest ski area in the East, and is home to the only lift-serviced above treeline skiing and riding in the East. and the number one golf course in Maine, according to Golf Digest. Sugarloaf is a member of the Boyne Resorts family of resorts and attractions. Follow: www.sugarloaf.com , www.facebook.com/sugarloaf , and http://twitter.com/sugarloafmaine .


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice, going to try and make it this year!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

More info will come as we get closer to the date, but save the date for now!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 21, 2011)

In!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

*like*


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## ski stef (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 21, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Sign me up!



anyone not familiar with the mountain and want to see some fun stuff, follow this guy around (if you can keep up)


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anyone not familiar with the mountain and want to see some fun stuff, follow this guy around (if you can keep up)



He's the only guy out with no helmet or hat ...


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 21, 2011)

Excellent News!   In again this year!
-Chris


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 21, 2011)

The moment we've been waiting for!

I'm going on my first SL scouting mission weekend before Xmas....  if not sooner.


----------



## JFP (Nov 21, 2011)

_All members of AlpineZone who have a minimum of five posts are eligible to participate in the AlpineZone Summit_
I just need 3 more posts and I'm in.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

JFP said:


> _All members of AlpineZone who have a minimum of five posts are eligible to participate in the AlpineZone Summit_
> I just need 3 more posts and I'm in.



Let me introduce you to the Word Association thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=666453#post666453


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Nov 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Let me introduce you to the Word Association thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=666453#post666453



Holy Hell! Thats a long thread... The AZ summit sounds like a good time. I will keep track of this!


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds good, looking forward to it! Lets hope for some snow


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

JFP said:


> _All members of AlpineZone who have a minimum of five posts are eligible to participate in the AlpineZone Summit_
> I just need 3 more posts and I'm in.



We also have a registration deadline of a week prior... reason just to skip last -minute people who aren't really part of the community but just want the deal that comes up. So we have very light registration minimums (5 posts, need to be a member at least 1 week in advance).


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> Holy Hell! Thats a long thread... The AZ summit sounds like a good time. I will keep track of this!



If you are curious here are the details from last year's summit

http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=84257


----------



## JFP (Nov 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Let me introduce you to the Word Association thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=666453#post666453



Why, thanks. Quite an expansive list. Only one more post from here to make my five...


----------



## salsgang (Nov 21, 2011)

Super Maine Skiing Stoke. Looking forward to more details!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

JFP said:


> _All members of AlpineZone who have a minimum of five posts are eligible to participate in the AlpineZone Summit_
> I just need 3 more posts and I'm in.



i didn't see that new requirement.. need to tell my son to start posting.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

JFP said:


> Why, thanks. Quite an expansive list. Only one more post from here to make my five...



I hear when you get to 20,000 posts a secret forum gets unlocked!


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Nov 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> If you are curious here are the details from last year's summit
> 
> http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=84257



Thanks Nick.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I hear when you get to 20,000 posts a secret forum gets unlocked!



Keep posting Jeff, you're almost there!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> If you are curious here are the details from last year's summit
> 
> http://www.forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=84257



The trip report is much more interesting!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=612134#post612134


----------



## JFP (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I hear when you get to 20,000 posts a secret forum gets unlocked!



At my current rate of posting, I'll have to have my children and perhaps their children carry on towards secret forum access.  As for me, I've got my 5 posts, I can go to back to hibernation (and Sugarloaf).


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

JFP said:


> At my current rate of posting, I'll have to have my children and perhaps their children carry on towards secret forum access.  As for me, I've got my 5 posts, I can go to back to hibernation (and Sugarloaf).



how long a drive from Keene, NH to Sugarloaf?


----------



## JFP (Nov 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> how long a drive from Keene, NH to Sugarloaf?



Wicked far just like anywhere else.  5.5 hours. Have some family and friends in Maine so doable. Haven't got up there since I was a teenager but this winter's goal for me & my kids is to hit a bunch of different mountains beyond So. VT/NH.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

JFP said:


> Wicked far just like anywhere else.  5.5 hours. Have some family and friends in Maine so doable. Haven't got up there since I was a teenager but this winter's goal for me & my kids is to hit a bunch of different mountains beyond So. VT/NH.



it is a hike, but it's definitely worth it, esp. when you stay a couple days.


----------



## JFP (Nov 21, 2011)

Worth it indeed, haven't been there since some reggae festival in the late 90's. Wonder if they'll ever bring that gondola back?  Thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The trip report is much more interesting!
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=612134#post612134



That thread sure is bringing back fond memories. :beer:

It seems so long ago though...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

what will the weather be that weekend?  any lifts on wind hold?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

No more wind holds


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That thread sure is bringing back fond memories. :beer:
> 
> It seems so long ago though...



i forgot how cold it was. we skied there in late march and i had on my heavy winter jacket and  a face mask!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i forgot how cold it was. we skied there in late march and i had on my heavy winter jacket and  a face mask!



Just a little nippy with the wind.

Now that I have a better computer at home maybe I'll start looking at my GoPro footage from that weekend... :dunce:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Now that I have a better computer at home maybe I'll start looking at my GoPro footage from that weekend... :dunce:


and the s7 event from 1979


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just a little nippy with the wind.
> 
> Now that I have a better computer at home maybe I'll start looking at my GoPro footage from that weekend... :dunce:



Did you get a Mac?


----------



## vdk03 (Nov 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i forgot how cold it was. we skied there in late march and i had on my heavy winter jacket and  a face mask!



I remember going up last year getting excited for some spring riding, got there and it was not the case. Had an awesome time regardless.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> and the s7 event from 1979



I don't have the ability to edit super 8 any more.


----------



## Skimaine (Nov 21, 2011)

Be sure to take Friday off and attend the pre-summit at Saddleback.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 23, 2011)

Skimaine said:


> Be sure to take Friday off and attend the pre-summit at Saddleback.



I'm there. Summit and ore summit here I come. I'll try to figure out a new Condorcet poll to run before then. Also open a thread on Open Bowl skiing in Pennsylvania.


----------



## frapcap (Nov 23, 2011)

Will there be another private Bracket Basin tour?


----------



## Redliner (Nov 25, 2011)

*woo hoo !!!*

Im in!! Just got to get my kids posting so they can come :wink:


----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2011)

frapcap said:


> Will there be another private Bracket Basin tour?



Yup!


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 26, 2011)

Will part of the deal include lift tickets like last year? Will there be any reduction in cost of pass holders (since we don't need the tickets)?


----------



## darent (Nov 26, 2011)

see you all there, can't wait to see the new territory in brackett!! mo trees to trip over, yahoo


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2011)

MadPadraic said:


> Will part of the deal include lift tickets like last year? Will there be any reduction in cost of pass holders (since we don't need the tickets)?



Yeah, part of the deal will include lift tickets, inc. a Sunday ticket. 

Not sure on costs for season pass holders... I will check for you and let you know. I'm guessing the prices are so discounted to begin with that there will be little additional... but we'll see !


----------



## allisond77 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm excited to go back again this year. Last year was a blast!


----------



## Tooth (Dec 9, 2011)

Do not miss the chance at first tracks. I repeat. Do not miss this chance. I have the Gold+ pass and can get first tracks every Sunday am. Its the best. Perfect groom. No one around. Rip it up. No ski patrol to be seen. The only thing to watch out for is the groomer and chance snowmobile. 

And if youre lucky enough to get some powder. Sweet.


----------



## Skimaine (Dec 10, 2011)

tooth said:


> do not miss the chance at first tracks. I repeat. Do not miss this chance. I have the gold+ pass and can get first tracks every sunday am. Its the best. Perfect groom. No one around. Rip it up. No ski patrol to be seen. The only thing to watch out for is the groomer and chance snowmobile.
> 
> And if youre lucky enough to get some powder. Sweet.



+100


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

+1 on the first tracks also. It was so much fun last year!


----------



## ski stef (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking at tickets now...trying to figure out if we are bringing our gear and should fly Southwest.  Pretty cheap 458 RT for 2.  Denver to Boston...looking into Denver to Hartford a little more expensive but not too bad.  Hopefully tickets purchased tonight!


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2011)

well if you go directly up north, it will be quicker to land in Boston vs. Hartford


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Looking at tickets now...trying to figure out if we are bringing our gear and should fly Southwest.  Pretty cheap 458 RT for 2.  Denver to Boston...looking into Denver to Hartford a little more expensive but not too bad.  Hopefully tickets purchased tonight!





Nick said:


> well if you go directly up north, it will be quicker to land in Boston vs. Hartford



You could try Manchester. I usually fly out of Providence or Manchester, but surprisingly found Boston was cheaper this time around. And had more direct flights. Just about $300 round trip.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 16, 2011)

Will we be able to buy more than one ticket.  My gf would probably want to come but doubt I'd get her onto a forum.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You could try Manchester. I usually fly out of Providence or Manchester, but surprisingly found Boston was cheaper this time around. And had more direct flights. Just about $300 round trip.



Manchester, NH, VT?

Yeah, I don't think we will be going right up to Maine.,  We are looking at like Tuesday-Monday.  Jimmy's nephew is getting baptized and he is the god father so would like to be there (in VT).  This would also give me a chance to see my mother in Hartford and make it to VT for a couple days to catch up with some friends. Looks like we will be renting a car regardless so maybe we will just choose the cheapest flights even if driving from Boston is a little far....prob close to the same as Hartford (2 1/2-3 hrs.)


----------



## Redliner (Dec 18, 2011)

My girls by one of the cliff signs in Brackett Basin  and yes first tracks was very worth it!! I think we got 5 runs in that hour


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 19, 2011)

I have put a group together for this. How soon can we book with the Loaf?


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2011)

Ill check with them today


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2011)

Anything yet on whether we can book? I've got a group of 12 I'm bringing up (and getting 9 new folks on AZ!) so I'm itching to get the condos all set up!

-Chris


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy crap... make sure you get them here posting


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

Please see the first post - details have been updated with itinerary and package availability!


----------



## soposkier (Dec 22, 2011)

How many people is the $125 for a condo based on?


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it depends on the condo. 

I'm pretty sure it's bedrooms X2 +2 for the pull out couch. 

So a 2 bedroom condo is 6 people, a 1 bedroom condo is 4 people, etc. 

But I will double check that.....


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

FYI: We have setup the registration subforum. You need to post in the thread on that forum if you are attending, as that is how your name will get on the list for the additional perks (first tracks, Sunday lift pass, drink tickets, apres party, etc.). You can only see that forum if you have 5+ posts, so if you aren't there yet, keep going!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like I'm out for AZ Summit 3.0. Monster has to work on that Saturday. Have fun!


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 22, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Manchester, NH, VT?
> 
> Yeah, I don't think we will be going right up to Maine.,  We are looking at like Tuesday-Monday.  Jimmy's nephew is getting baptized and he is the god father so would like to be there (in VT).  This would also give me a chance to see my mother in Hartford and make it to VT for a couple days to catch up with some friends. Looks like we will be renting a car regardless so maybe we will just choose the cheapest flights even if driving from Boston is a little far....prob close to the same as Hartford (2 1/2-3 hrs.)



He meant NH. There is no airport in Manchester VT.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Looks like I'm out for AZ Summit 3.0. Monster has to work on that Saturday. Have fun!


Bummer!  You missed last year's summit too, didn't you?


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got off the phone with the Loaf. 
Booked 2 condos for the crew of 14 I'm bringing up and introducing to the world of AZ!
Some of the guys came with me last year and are already registered so now I gotta get the others on board!

Should be awesome again!


----------



## allisond77 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so excited to go again this year! I had a blast last year


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2011)

Holy crap, 14! 

Get them all on here posting Xwhaler, so they can get their free drink tickets / Sunday tickets!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 6, 2012)

So if i bring one other guy  We can share a hotel room and get 2 day lifts for 169 each? Im not very bright so little help is appreciated lol


----------



## reefer (Jan 6, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> So if i bring one other guy  We can share a hotel room and get 2 day lifts for 169 each? Im not very bright so little help is appreciated lol



Yes. They've been throwing in a couple beers Friday night along with appetizers, and free apps Saturday.........................
Probably some tax. Book now.................................no brainer, ain't got to be bright...............


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> So if i bring one other guy  We can share a hotel room and get 2 day lifts for 169 each? Im not very bright so little help is appreciated lol



just make sure your buddy registers here on AZ and posts 5 times so he qualifies for the package.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think I'll be making it, I heard on the news that there's no snow.


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> just make sure your buddy registers here on AZ and posts 5 times so he qualifies for the package.



Exactly


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 7, 2012)

reefer said:


> Yes. They've been throwing in a couple beers Friday night along with appetizers, and free apps Saturday.........................
> Probably some tax. Book now.................................no brainer, ain't got to be bright...............


Just was confused with the different prices listed. I will get at least one of my buddies to log on even if it means a 9 hour ride latr


----------



## ski stef (Jan 7, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> He meant NH. There is no airport in Manchester VT.



Yeah I was just thinking about old airport road which is only used for private planes..yaa dont have one of those.  Anyway, tickets booked this week. Should be fun


----------



## Nick (Jan 7, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> Just was confused with the different prices listed. I will get at least one of my buddies to log on even if it means a 9 hour ride latr



Basically you can call and get the Saturday lift ticket and lodging for the price listed by mentioning alpinezone. But in order to get the free Sunday lift pass, first tracks, apres-event on Saturday, and a couple free drinks on Friday, you need to be registered her on AlpineZone, have a minimum of 5 posts, and make one post in the official registration thread, which I will use to generate an attendance list of sorts 

Note: unless you have 5 posts, you won't even be able to access the official registration thread. 

Hope that makes sense


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks nick, im really going to try and get one of my buds to come (and post on here).. what would a good mountain  to hit up half way from Jersey to maine. Just thinking to split the drive up and hit a mountain on Friday.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 8, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> Thanks nick, im really going to try and get one of my buds to come (and post on here).. what would a good mountain  to hit up half way from Jersey to maine. Just thinking to split the drive up and hit a mountain on Friday.



half-way is WaWa...   nothing crazy small regional hill, but good way to break up the trip...  otherwise, sunday river/saddleback, but they are no where near half-way on the way


----------



## TobySki (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking fwd to the AZ Summit this year! We are heading up with a big group of folks organized by my husband xwhaler (Chris)


----------



## IrishSki Sean (Jan 10, 2012)

Another one of the gang of 14 organized by my buddy Chris. Having lived in San Diego the last 10 years really looking forward to checking out Sugarloaf!


----------



## Katadinagain (Jan 14, 2012)

Can't wait to head up to Sugarloaf with the AlpineZone crew, had a blast last year!!!


----------



## Tooth (Jan 14, 2012)

mriceyman said:


> Thanks nick, im really going to try and get one of my buds to come (and post on here).. what would a good mountain  to hit up half way from Jersey to maine. Just thinking to split the drive up and hit a mountain on Friday.



Push hard and hit Sunday River. Leave an hour early and reap the rewards.


----------



## Katadinagain (Jan 15, 2012)

*sunset pic*

cool sunset pic


----------



## nikkiski (Jan 17, 2012)

cannot wait! it's going to be so much fun!


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

Make sure you guys who are attending pots in the official registration thread. Reminder you need 5 posts in order to see it! --> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=105438


----------



## ski stef (Jan 17, 2012)

nikkiski said:


> cannot wait! it's going to be so much fun!



Get posting   ...your other half going to make it???


----------



## nikkiski (Jan 17, 2012)

probably not...its prime time sugaring time...lame...I am still working on him


----------



## ski stef (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I figured that...boo. work your magic!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 17, 2012)

Just got the kids taken care of for the weekend. Now gotta see if the gf wants to come or if I should put a group together.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Now gotta see if the gf wants to come



she ski/ride?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> she ski/ride?



Skis, but just an intermediate. I'll be making it clear we likely won't ski much together during the day. Not at all if it's a pow day.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Skis, but just an intermediate. I'll be making it clear we likely won't ski much together during the day. Not at all if it's a pow day.



I'd give Paul a little more credit that that! :wink:

I might have the perfect ski partner for her, I only need to convince her to go though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I might have the perfect ski partner for her, I only need to convince her to go though.



Work on it, though if she comes we'll prob be doing the Sugarloaf Inn. I assume you and your lady friend would want to do the same.


----------



## vdubbin (Jan 18, 2012)

Tons of fun last year. Plan to hit the Summit again this year!


----------



## justjen (Jan 18, 2012)

Just booked at the Inn.  Good thing the Summit isn't today.  Lisa says everything is closed due to wind.


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

vdubbin said:


> Tons of fun last year. Plan to hit the Summit again this year!



make sure you pick up 4 more posts and post in the official registration thread for your perks. I sound like a broken record but wanna make sure you guys get the bennies


----------



## kimbahleeee (Jan 23, 2012)

wow i really hope we can make it!


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

Ordering some products now, for raffles. Gonna give away some shirts, hats, etc. as well, so make sure you all show up !


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Nick, Sounds great. Mostly at the Sat apres party and/or the Friday night welcome event as well down at the Brewpub?
We were at both last year and had a good time. I may no be able to get all 16 of us at the Friday night party with folks showing up at various times but I'll certainly be there with some ppl!


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll do raffles at the Saturday apres event.

PS you win a gold star for recruiting :lol:


----------



## EllenK (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll be up here with Chris and the gang of NH/Mass folks!


----------



## TDog (Feb 2, 2012)

*5 Posts*

I have 5 posts.  Why can't I view the official roster thread?


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2012)

Give it some time. The promotions system that adds you to the "group" that you need to post in that thread runs on a schedule, not sure what it is but I think it's like every half hour or something.


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 4, 2012)

Though it looks like a nice event, I have to pass. By then, I have to start gearing up for soccer season which will (most likely at this rate) start on time this season with not many fields closed due to wet fields thanks to thawed snow. Plus, the effective cost per day skiing looks like it'll be a bit high w/ gasoline costs (better deals still exist for ski and stay in NH as I have vouchers to use for Cranmore and I traditionally do one trip in NH and then fill in the rest through bus trips).


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2012)

@mlkrgr, have you skied Sugarloaf? If not, it's worth it. Plus, the season is just getting started 8)


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 5, 2012)

Nick said:


> @mlkrgr, have you skied Sugarloaf? If not, it's worth it. Plus, the season is just getting started 8)



Haven't been able to get up there yet mostly in favor of keeping drives to under 3.5 hours each way. My exact schedule for that weekend still remains to be seen but last weekend of March always has something soccer related in it. Though, $62.50 per night and day skiing + taxes and then gas for the weekend is not bad when considering the size of the resort but at 430 miles RT for me, that's a large chunk of change for gas and tolls which drives the effective price per day skiing up a lot (money is tight and I must take the best deal available for a large resort which usually ends up going on the bus to keep it down to about $70/75ish effective but I still managed to pull $45 per day effective w/ gas on the ski and stay I did last year at Wildcat and will probably do a combo Cranmore and Bretton Woods this year at about $60 effective). So Jay and even $teaux ends up being more accessible for me as well as Loon and SR.


----------



## skimom (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope to make it again this year!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow that really looks amazing, kudos!


----------



## KTammaro (Feb 29, 2012)

*can't wait for AZ Summit 3.0*

Had a great time last year, first tracks was the best part! (and free apps)


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wooo! Stoked! Loaf is always a good time. Excited for Brackett Basin, I heard it's no joke!


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Weee*

This will be so much fun!


----------



## justjen (Mar 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> must show your AlpineZone credentials to receive free ticket



What exactly are our AZ credentials?


----------



## Nick (Mar 7, 2012)

It's the secrete AlpineZone handshake

Just kidding .. actually that is a bit confusing, last year there was a printout to use. This year I am going to run a list of the people who are attending and we will use that as a check off list, so your name has to be on the list, by making at least one post in the official registration thread.  . So just make sure you remember your username. That's all you need.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> So just make sure you remember your username



This quiz comes before the cocktails start flowing, right?


----------



## Nick (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## justjen (Mar 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> It's the secrete AlpineZone handshake
> 
> Just kidding .. actually that is a bit confusing, last year there was a printout to use. This year I am going to run a list of the people who are attending and we will use that as a check off list, so your name has to be on the list, by making at least one post in the official registration thread.  . So just make sure you remember your username. That's all you need.



Thanks!


----------



## skimom (Mar 12, 2012)

Does every member of our party have to post in the forum?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2012)

skimom said:


> Does every member of our party have to post in the forum?



If they want the ski tickets they do.


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2012)

skimom said:


> Does every member of our party have to post in the forum?



Yup, if you want first tracks / Sunday lift pass / free drink tickets / etc. then you do. 

PM me with any questions .. (like if you have children in your party ... we might be able to figure something out)


----------



## pobrien (Mar 12, 2012)

Went last year and it was awesome.  Thanks for putting this on!


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 15, 2012)

I am not going to make the summit this year. Broke my wrist on Friday. Done for the year.


----------



## reefer (Mar 16, 2012)

Skimaine said:


> I am not going to make the summit this year. Broke my wrist on Friday. Done for the year.



Ouch................good luck recovering.


----------



## skiahman (Mar 22, 2012)

Oye...down to 33 trails...82 closed since Sunday. 
Ok, off to slice the wrists.


----------



## Tooth (Mar 22, 2012)

Hang in there. Lets see what happens next week. Im hearing backroom conversations about blowing snow if they can, and they think they can. The summit this year may be one of the appreciation to even be skiing. I was there all week minus today. If you love to ski you will be there. If anyone can pull out of this tailspin, it is the crew at Sugarloaf.


----------



## Tooth (Mar 22, 2012)

Posted on Facebook about a half hour ago...

With the record heat this week, there have been a lot of questions about our operating plans going forward, and potential closing dates. To help answer these questions, we want to share an email from our General Manager that went out to our staff this afternoon:

"All,

Even with all of the strange weather we’ve seen this winter, this week has been truly exceptional. As I write this email, the temperature on the thermometer reads 72 degrees, making it the third straight day we’ve been in the 70s. Even our elevation, which typically helps us keep snow later than most resorts, has worked against us this week – at 7:30 this morning the temperature in Kingfield was 39 degrees, while the temperature at the top of Skyline was 58. We’ve never seen weather like this, and I know this has raised some questions among all of you regarding our operating plans going forward. 

While I can’t say with any certainty what the weather has in store for us over the next month, I can assure you of this: we are the King of Spring, and we will do whatever it takes to keep skiing, and to deliver a great experience to our guests. Going forward, our plan is to remain open at least through Reggae weekend (April 14-15), and for as long after that as snow holds out. 

Clearly our snowpack and open terrain have taken a substantial hit during this week’s record heat. Our latest forecasts are calling for cooler, more seasonable temperatures to return this weekend, and our grooming crew will do their best to put things back together. If the weather pattern changes and we receive enough snow, our Ski Patrol will be ready to reopen closed terrain. If temperatures get cold enough, we have not ruled out firing up our snowmaking system again. And even if this record-breaking heat returns and makes skiing impossible, Reggae Fest will go on as scheduled. 

We have no intentions of throwing in the towel yet, and I’d like to thank you all in advance for helping us communicate that commitment to all of our guests. 

As you all know well, April can be (and typically is) a snowy month here in the mountains. In fact, over the past five years, we’ve seen an average of 2.5 feet of April snow, including 95 inches in April of 2007. 

We don’t think Mother Nature has given up on winter yet, and neither have we. 

Sincerely, 

John Diller"


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice to know that he has the right attitude, but still seems like we will be stuck to groomers and def doesn't look like braket basin will be open

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## soposkier (Mar 23, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> Nice to know that he has the right attitude, but still seems like we will be stuck to groomers and def doesn't look like braket basin will be open
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk



Plenty of bumps on Skidder, unless that got groomed out for some reason.


----------



## JulieSchleepy (Mar 23, 2012)

will Bullwinkle's be open next wknd do we think?!


----------



## Tooth (Mar 23, 2012)

JulieSchleepy said:


> will Bullwinkle's be open next wknd do we think?!



My money is on it being open.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 24, 2012)

JulieSchleepy said:


> will Bullwinkle's be open next wknd do we think?!


...Just from what I've read via worker-post = it's closing _*this*_ weekend...  ie Bag, Gepettos, and Tuffulios will get business...


----------



## justjen (Mar 25, 2012)

Temps in the 30s most of this week.  They are looking to start the guns tomorrow.  Good news!  Now all we need is some natural snow in the forecast...


----------



## Nick (Mar 26, 2012)

Making snow this week! Gonna be awesome!!! Last chance to get on the bus! (so to speak)


----------



## avery (Mar 26, 2012)

At the very least, snow showers are in the forecast. My legs are ready for one final weekend on snow!


----------



## darent (Mar 28, 2012)

just received a e-mail, they are making snow. had -2 degree weather last nite


----------



## skiahman (Mar 28, 2012)

NOAA calling for 6"!


----------



## reefer (Mar 28, 2012)

oh, oh, jinx is on.......but it appears to be dumping up there..........


----------



## ski stef (Mar 28, 2012)

is what i like to see! 1" and counting!


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 29, 2012)

avery said:


> At the very least, snow showers are in the forecast. My legs are ready for one final weekend on snow!



there are many left!


----------

